# Airfair Entry



## wazza (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi everyone ,
Dose anyone know if you can entry the kingdom on a one way ticket ,then purchas your return ticket on exit,


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Depends on your visa, give us some more info


----------



## wazza (Apr 4, 2010)

yah sorry i am entering on a 60 day tourist visa,with the intention of staying longer with an an extention through the imagration dept,which we can now do from Aus,thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You should be OK on a tourist visa. Some airlines can refuse you if you have a one way ticket and no visa. BTW do you know tourist visas are free at the mo so get as well multi-entry visa - you might as well.


----------

